# miley cyrus.....7 things music video. wow. rant. sorry :P



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

okay i dont know if anyone has heard the song 7 things by miley cyrus, or cheaked out the video. but here it goes.

as for the song. i already dont like miley cyrus, shes everywhere these days, and it just gets annoying. Im not sure if anyone else has noticed this, but the songs called 7 things and its bout 7 things she hates/likes about some guy. well id like to point out that she says more than 10 things!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry. hehe moving on.


and then the video is highly awkward watching. i dont know if you guys feel the same way as i do, but i dont enjoy watching a bunch of girls holding teddy bears and what not bawling thier eyes out. and close up shots at that. WEEEERRRRRIIIID. plus all the leaping around and odd facial expressions.

sorry guys!!! i just had to get it out!!!! BLAHHHHHH!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! harhar. sorry if i offended anyone it was not on purpose  NOT TO MENTION THE NEW ALBUMS CALLED BREAKOUT..WHATS IT ABOUT?? ACNE?!?! sorry


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i um agree. i really dont like Miley Cyrus. shes SUPER annoying. and i saw like a clip of the video and yeah i dont enjoy watching some weirdo hold a dam teddy bear crying. it is creepy. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

and theres like snot dripping off one girls nose....i swear :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

^ ^ ^ EWW :shock:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

"who said, who said i can't be superman?"


I said you can't!!! ****


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

OH GOD ITS THE BALIR WITCH PROJECT ALL OVER AGAIN.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

haha


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I personally don't like Miley Cyrus. Her voice annoys the hell out of me!!! Hahaha! And I agree, she's EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

plus the begging..

1
2
3
4

*puts on weird face with slanted eyes trying to be pretty*

SHAAA

SHAAA

SHAAAAAAT UP MILEY

hehe :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

she has a huge mouth.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

haha i have her lips.....

and shes gonna get FAT when she gets older...you can just tell.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ok were being bad. talking bout a 3rd party


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Call me weird, but I actually like her music...

I don't hate people who say "she sucks and she's annoying" like some die-hard miley fans do though!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

she has cat eyes


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

There is some big ad campaign for that news show Good Morning America advertising her as "the most popular girl in the world going to be here on GMA on Friday!" Woopity dooo da!! What about the wars in Iraq or Afghanistan or the other kazillion humanitarian tragedies occuring right now in the world? Shouldn't that be more news worthy?

I just dont get the younger generation who are all obsessed with these miley cyrus jonas brothers type people :? 

When I was at that age all I could think about was horses...wait...I still can only think about horses


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't like Miley all that much too..
I like the song though, the clip only is annoying... I agree that some facial expressions are just stupid.

She can sing all right, but there are more talented girls out there.
Jordan Pruitt is more talented and more prettier then Miley is..

And another thing about the song.. She's 15 for crying out loud and already singing about failed loves?! That's just so random..

But ehh, if you really want to hear the most idiotic songs of all time?
I'll give you one: Vanessa Hudgens-Sneakernight..
The lyrics are absolutely hilarious, the clip is also quite entertaining and the comments even more so. (And i'm speaking in the negative way)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont like her that much but I do llike that song its about the oonly one I like by her


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Merel said:


> But ehh, if you really want to hear the most idiotic songs of all time?
> I'll give you one: Vanessa Hudgens-Sneakernight..


oh...my....god... :shock: :shock: :shock: that song makes me wana throw up. :evil:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I never heard of that song before???


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> Merel said:
> 
> 
> > But ehh, if you really want to hear the most idiotic songs of all time?
> ...


Hihi, same reaction I had the first time I heard it..
Did you hear that laugh at the end? So fake!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i listened to it for the first time like 15 minutes ago. SAVE YOURSELF DONT LISTEN TO THAT SONG.....all she talks about is sneakers and dancing. hahahhaha this song should be added to the stupidest songs EVER along with all of Miley's songs and that stupid song by Vanessa Hudgens..here it isss....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Kn-1uKojgM


bahhahahhhahhaha! people are running out of things to sing about apparently...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOl


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

HE SCUFFED MAH JAY'S 

pfft **** :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i can´t stand miley ! thank god shes not that big here ! 
i laughed at the 7 things video ! really, i think its kinda pathetic ! :lol: 
but when i tried to listen to the other one it says "This video is not available in your country" 
thats unfair...


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I love Vanessa Hudgens and I think she has a very sweet singing voice!! SHE is much prettier than Cyrus!!!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I'm not very fond of her either. her music sounds as though its been majorly altered. these days anyone can be a "singer". anyway she's kinda screwed herself with all those pics she took with her iphone. clearly not the brightest crayola in the box.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

never heard about the pics. what happened?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Since school is starting here soon, I keep threatening to buy my girls 13 & 11 Hannah Montana book bags! :twisted: Now, I would never ever do that to them...but...as a MOM..I have to get even somewhere and hearing them say "OMGOSH!, MOM! I'D CARRY MY BOOKS WITH A WAL-MART SACK" is kinda fun! hahaha


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Since school is starting here soon, I keep threatening to buy my girls 13 & 11 Hannah Montana book bags! :twisted: Now, I would never ever do that to them...but...as a MOM..I have to get even somewhere and hearing them say "OMGOSH!, MOM! I'D CARRY MY BOOKS WITH A WAL-MART SACK" is kinda fun! hahaha


****!!!! Nice


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I like Vanessa too.I'm not one of those crazed fans though who is like "You don't like Miley or Vanessa? I"LL KILL YOU! RAWR!", but I don't think it's fair how much people ridicule them. A lot of Miley's songs send very good messages to girls. Well, her Hannah Montana ones anyways. Some of her "Miley" ones do.

I agree though. It's like everyone's a singer these days. Almost every girl star of a show you watch "can sing". Like Selena Gomez from Wizards of Waverly Place, Miranda Cosgrove from iCarly, and Jamie Lynn Spears from Zoey 101. They might be able to sing, I just think it's weird that they can all sing.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol!! I know!!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

im not gonna lie though....her brother...trace cyrus is FUUUHHHHREEAAAAAKKKIIINNNNN SSSSEEEXXXAAAAY. hes does guitar and vocals for metro station :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> im not gonna lie though....her brother...trace cyrus is FUUUHHHHREEAAAAAKKKIIINNNNN SSSSEEEXXXAAAAY. hes does guitar and vocals for metro station :roll:


****!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^hehe. its quite true.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i beg to differ. 8)


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTC4qkb8Ppk


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

haha thats funny. AND HOW COULD YOU NOT THINK HES HOT?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Her brother cute? YUCK!! He looks like something I can't say here. :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

^ ^ a cross dresser? ****


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I had something else in mind but that also works! Cross dresser are cool, nothing wrong with them. He just not at all what I would consider remotely good looking!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Solon said:


> I had something else in mind but that also works! Cross dresser are cool, nothing wrong with them. He just not at all what I would consider remotely good looking!


hmmm something that starts with a T and ends with an E? **** and i agree hes not hott at all. ick sorry liv!


----------



## xoILoveMyHorsexo (Jul 19, 2008)

I liked the song a lot just not the video. She had really weird expressions and I don't get all the girls pretending to cry. The song was probably about Nick Jonas. You know they went out again and he dumped her. Or that's what I heard......


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank god some people who feel the same as I do!
I don't like anything off the "new preteenie crap. "
that high school musical crap, Jonas brothers, miley cyrus etc.. Just stupid.
I must be one weird kid I'm 16 and have extremly different taste in music etc. As for the girls brother. I don't think hes as bad as some of you are saying,.. :lol: 
..Some of you would *HATE* the kind of guys I think look good. :lol: 

Yep give me some Calabria, Gazzette, or Miyavi any day over that mess.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

haha what kind of guys do u think looks goood


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

Shou, Miyavi, Ruki









Kanon









Kana









Aoi, Reita, Ruki, Kai, Uruha








Theres plenty more..

*Kill me*.. :wink:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

are those girls or boys :shock: 


:lol: haha just kidding


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> are those girls or boys :shock:
> 
> 
> :lol: haha just kidding


im wondering the same thing only im not kidding :shock: lol


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol :lol:


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha there all guys, they are part of the visual kei movement.
There all in j-rock bands, thats just my taste..  I think there gorgeous!


----------

